# north hall co.rut?



## hoghunter2009 (Nov 18, 2012)

anyone seeing any buck's on the move up that way.head that way this week . got afew bucks at night but no day light pic.


----------



## hoghunter2009 (Nov 19, 2012)

Man glad to know I'm the only bow Hunter in North hall co.


----------



## KYHUNTER IN GA (Nov 19, 2012)

Haven't seen crap all season.  This season is miserable.  I have hunted 6 out of the last 8 days and saw 1 deer.  Headed to the mountains for grouse and to the lakes for ducks and forgetting about the dang deer.


----------



## hoghunter2009 (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks man.my bro.inlaw got trail cam pictures of a few bucks he pulled them today and two sooters a big 12 with drop tine on both side and in day light too.good luck and safe hunting


----------



## ja88red (Nov 20, 2012)

last week seen a 8 pointer been seeing lots of does but not many bucks


----------



## mefferd84 (Nov 20, 2012)

I am not seeing much right now either.


----------



## KYHUNTER IN GA (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm actually to the point of wishing I was seeing does.  I saw two deer after dark in 6 days out of 8 in the woods.  Depressing season...


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Nov 23, 2012)

Best I can tell over all deer numbers are down in N. Hall.  With the liberal Doe days a lot of does have been taken the last 3-4 years & I believe its catching up to us.  I believe S. Hall can handle an entire season of doe days but not N. Hall.  The herd up here is taking a big hit.
The Rut is & has been just weird.  Started earlier than usual then stopped cold.  Its wide open one day and then stone cold off the next.  No consistency.


----------



## BGA (Nov 27, 2012)

Bump? 

How's it looking after the rut? (According to the rut map)


----------



## mefferd84 (Nov 28, 2012)

What kind of food sources are y'all hunting now?


----------



## Sterling (Dec 3, 2012)

The rut is in full gear! They are responding to calls really well during early morning hours. Get out there if you can.


----------



## mefferd84 (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm seeing fresh scrapes and horned trees. I never do have good luck with calls, so I just sit quietly and wait.


----------



## yonceyboy (Dec 6, 2012)

Had a coulple of 2.5 yr.old bucks chasing a doe hard this afternoon.Grunting every step.East hall co. the next few days should be good.Wish temps would cool off.


----------



## hoghunter2009 (Dec 11, 2012)

Well im head back up this weekend my bro.inlaw been get some good bucks on cam and said we had two chasing so maybe it's a lat rut or a second rut,anyone else see any thing


----------



## Sterling (Dec 15, 2012)

Last week I watched 3 bucks at three different times chasing does. Saw one checking scrapes and looking for does.  Found some more fresh scrapes on Thursday.  I think it may be winding down now on my area.  Didn't see anything today.


----------



## jlt4800 (Dec 16, 2012)

Saw a small buck I think hit by car on side of 53 past Sardis rd. still too sick to hunt !!


----------



## BJ Farr (Dec 16, 2012)

Few young bucks chasing


----------



## trout man (Dec 18, 2012)

Saw a small buck chasing 4 does this morning in Gainesville.


----------

